# Part 1 medical



## sailormom (19 Jun 2016)

I can't find the sheet where I wrote down what otc meds you can't take before a part 1 medical? Does  anyone know what you can or can't do?  Thanks


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2016)

Cold medicine, caffeine, energy drinks and I'd stay away from anti-inflammatories.

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jun 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Cold medicine, caffeine, energy drinks and I'd stay away from anti-inflammatories.
> 
> MM



:nod:

I asked the CDU ahead of my recent Part I and the only thing I kept taking was OTC low-dose ASA (the 81mg stuff).

Regards
G2G


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2016)

There is nothing you CAN NOT take.

However, things you should not take are medication or others that's will increase your blood pressure, your heart rate or affect your vision. Smoking, coffee, some decongestants with pseudephedirine, and salbutamol puffers are some examples.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jun 2016)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> There is nothing you CAN NOT take.
> 
> However, things you should not take are medication or others that's will increase your blood pressure, your heart rate or affect your vision. Smoking, coffee, some decongestants with pseudephedirine, *working in higher headquarters,* and salbutamol puffers are some examples.



You forgot one, RP, but I covered for you.  

Cheers
G2G


----------

